# Indestructable Toy??



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

We all know that V's are big time chewers (I think that my guy Cash takes it up a notch sometimes because he's part pit  ), and I don't know about your dog, but Cash loves the soft stuffed toys, which I never buy because they last about 20 minutes. I think that it's funny that my family and friends keep buying him "indestructable toys" that they find at random stores or online. This is the latest one that someone gave me and I have to admit, that it's held up better than most and so far he's only chewed the nose off of it and pulled out the stuffing. Now he's just been carrying it around, running with it or sleeping with it. He only plays with this one in the house, so I think that why it's last so long - and by so long I mean 2 days.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Cash is that toy from shark week ? LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I stopped trying to find an indestructable toy for mine long ago. From all the toys that claim to be indestructable, I think the longest has lasted maybe 20 minutes before it's guts were spewed all over the lounge room floor


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't believe you get 20 minutes of use out of a stuffed toy. My guy will decimate a stuffed toy in under a minute. The black Kong power chewer toys last about 4 days. The only thing I've found that has lasted a while is the black Kong ball and his favorite, deer antlers. The antlers last almost a month and he loves them


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have the same problem with Chuck and Riley. Particularly Riley. They absolutely LOVE stuffed toys, but no sooner do you give one to them (we always buy pairs that are identical) they rip off the head, arms, legs, tails, and destuff them and they're in the trash in no time at all. I did find a kind of "ball" of sorts that they have been playing with and not destroying. It's called a Sprong. Riley particularly loves it and has actually played with it for hours on end throwing it around himself, burying it in blankets then finding it and everything. And any other time I'd swear he has ADD.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

If I buy a stuffed toy for Elroy, which is a rare treat, I just buy 5 or 6 at the dollar store, they last about 3 minutes, he gets to have his fun, and then they go in the trash without hurting the wallet too much.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm telling you all, yard sale kids stuffed animals are the bomb. I think they put something in those dog toys to encourage destruction. Plus yard sale is even cheaper than dollar store. And I think kids toys are just built better. 

Aside, cash looks so proud of his accomplishment. Isn't it funny how they always look so proud after they destroy something, even of they weren't supposed to. (I.e. TP roll, box of tissues an dog bed all shown in this pic). 

This is what can happen when you leave home alone out of crate.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Indestructable Toy??*



SteelCityDozer said:


> I'm telling you all, yard sale kids stuffed animals are the bomb. I think they put something in those dog toys to encourage destruction. Plus yard sale is even cheaper than dollar store. And I think kids toys are just built better.
> 
> Aside, cash looks so proud of his accomplishment. Isn't it funny how they always look so proud after they destroy something, even of they weren't supposed to. (I.e. TP roll, box of tissues an dog bed all shown in this pic).
> 
> This is what can happen when you leave home alone out of crate.


That's a great pic. "Look what I did today!" I am strangely lucky in that Kauzy will not chew or destroy anything that we don't give him. He's so good about only destroying his possessions. Also, when he does destroy, he leaves all the pieces in a little pile very meticulously. Its pretty cute


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

Had to share this. These are Kaylee's Fox, Badger, and Skunk. Like most Vs, she pulls the stuffing out immediately. My wife calls them her rags. She often brings one to bed with her. The fox (the smallest) is her favorite.


----------



## phillyhound (Aug 24, 2012)

Astro has had the same stuffed animals since we brought him home at 8 weeks. He is extremely gentle with them. And when he greats us at the door or is excited to see someone he will bring you as many stuffed animals as he can fit into his mouth.

What he will destroy is sunglasses, pens, contact lens case...anything hard and plastic that we leave out.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Stuffed animals are not allowed in our house  

Max loves them, but because Skyy has a huge problem - she EATS the stuffing, we can't have anything like that.
My husband thought Skyy will over come this compulsive behavior to tear up and eat anything soft (she was possibly abused and neglected for over a year), but so far she can not be trusted...


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyCash said:


> This is the latest one that someone gave me and I have to admit, that it's held up better than most and so far he's only chewed the nose off of it and pulled out the stuffing. Now he's just been carrying it around, running with it or sleeping with it. He only plays with this one in the house, so I think that why it's last so long - and by so long I mean 2 days.


That's because it's only a level 7 Tuffie! We get level 9 for Riley & they last about 3-4 months. 

http://www.tuffietoys.com/sea-creatures


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

SteelCityDozer said:


> I'm telling you all, yard sale kids stuffed animals are the bomb. I think they put something in those dog toys to encourage destruction. Plus yard sale is even cheaper than dollar store. And I think kids toys are just built better.


I have always heard that you shouldn't give your dog stuffed children's toys b/c many times the stuffing has some kind of chemical in it that causes it to gel up when wet and can cause harm if ingested. I looked it up on Snopes just now and it looks like this claim is partly true, so just use caution that if you give your dog kid's stuffed animals, they are just pulling the stuffing out but not eating it.

I agree with threefsh... we got a Level 9 Tuffie tug toy (they always have them for cheap at TJ Maxx) and that has held up the best of any stuffed toy. But I can't leave it out b/c my Rottie/Lab mix would destroy it in a half hour if left to his own devices. Finch has had one of those "unstuffed" animals in the car since she was little and it is still intact, except for her pulling the felt eyes off. She plays with it, but since it didn't have stuffing, she didn't care about ripping it open. I put an empty water bottle in it a couple times.

As far as toys that have *truly* proven to be indestructible against our Rottie/Lab who is the ultimate chewer (he puts Finch, a V/Pit mix to shame) - we have only had success with the BLACK Kong and West Paw Design Tux, Hurley and Jive designs (not the other ones). The aforementioned toys have lasted us YEARS, while all other supposed indestructible toys only last a few hours.


----------

